# First self-portrait HDR



## SensePhoto (Apr 17, 2011)

]

3 exposures -/+ 2EV put together in Photomatix


----------



## Bynx (Apr 17, 2011)

Is this an HDR portrait or a tone mapped portrait?


----------



## SensePhoto (Apr 17, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Is this an HDR portrait or a tone mapped portrait?


 
3 exposures -/+ 2EV put together in Photomatix


----------

